# Introducing my girls.



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

For a while now i've been thinking about getting more ferrets, i've had them all my life and really missed them this past 2 years that i haven't had them. well a couple of days ago i went to pick up my two girls. Willow and Wisp.


This is Wisp


And Willow.

Sorry for size of photos.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi POM ~ your little jills Wisp and Willow are beautiful, and I am getting really broody seeing all the pics on here of the new kits! Thank you for sharing your photo's with us, and please keep in touch to let us know how they are getting on. I cannot click onto the "like" button as it hasn't shown up for me, but they are gorgeous! SJ X


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the ferret forum,

Willow and Wisp are 2 beautiful little girls  they look such happy little things. I hope you stick around and continue to post pics as they grow up 

Wishing you, willow and wisp many happy years together.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What little cuties, I look forward to more pics of them and hearing about their antics


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, they are so cute and playful, they're about to come out for another play.  if they're anything like my last lot i'm sure i'll be on telling you about all the cheekiness they get up to


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> Thanks, they are so cute and playful, they're about to come out for another play.  if they're anything like my last lot i'm sure i'll be on telling you about all the cheekiness they get up to


how old are they? 7-8 weeks?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

7 weeks. Younger than i would have liked but in my area they are all going at 6 weeks. They're eating really well and having kitten milk a couple of times a day.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> 7 weeks. Younger than i would have liked but in my area they are all going at 6 weeks. They're eating really well and having kitten milk a couple of times a day.


Im sure they'll do fine in your care.  Its a shame breeders don't keep them longer.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

They are so adorable!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gosh they are gorgeous! 

I've got 7wk old kits I couldn't imagine them going yet I think I'd cry lol Thankfully they are mainly staying put!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Gosh they are gorgeous!
> 
> I've got 7wk old kits I couldn't imagine them going yet I think I'd cry lol Thankfully they are mainly staying put!


I know they don't seem old enough, they're doing really well though and are really playful and love cuddles. When mine had litters in the past we always kept them till they were 9+ weeks but we have a large enclosure so plenty of room .
I guess its a bit hard for some people who have them in hutches and large litters.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah we have 9 babies and its nuts the mess they make is shocking lol but they are so funny to watch  and cheeky


----------

